# Sudden, drastic physical change



## MysteryMouse (Jul 31, 2013)

A little background information. I have three female mice, allowed to wander freely between critter trail caves via funnels. They're cleaned between once and twice a week. I have been preparing to move, and left them in the care of my father. All I know is that he was the last one to clean their cages, and that was the last thing I can think of that could cause something to be wrong with them.

I have been feeding them the same food, and using the same bedding for weeks. The only other major change, aside from my father cleaning the cage, is that I moved. They were in one very small cage for just over 24 hours with food, water, and a hide. When I left, they looked fine.

This morning, after being back in their normal enclosure overnight, the white one has cloudy eyes (one much cloudier than the other) and naked whisker pads, when they had been white with only a hint of pink.

I'll post a picture as soon as I get the chance. My camera battery died.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

It would be worth asking your father if he used a disinfectant when he cleaned the cage, which might have affected the mice. Otherwise it could be pure coincidence and the symptoms may be the result of an infection.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

How old is the affected one by chance?


----------

